# Steroid dependent asthma



## cld (Oct 13, 2010)

Need your help on how you would code "Steroid Dependant Asthma" I was told  493.00; 304.61; E932.0 What do you think?

Thanks,
cld


----------



## cosita (Oct 15, 2010)

No.
There is a coding clinic on this.
July 1985 page 8

Basically if there is no mention of the side effects due to steroids, just code the asthma.


----------

